# Pacific or Caribbean Side ?



## RockyMtnHigh

Going on an 8 month trip to get a feel for a couple beach towns, eventually to purchase a beachfront Home to live in year round. Little hesitant to go caribbean side because of the hurricanes. Up for anything, preferably 2+ bed, 2+ bath with swimmable water! $250,000-$300,000 Budget. Which coast do you recommend to start my search ? And what areas are better, and what particular beach towns ? A lot of coast out there!!?! Thanks for any suggestions!.... Carpe Diem !


----------



## GARYJ65

RockyMtnHigh said:


> Going on an 8 month trip to get a feel for a couple beach towns, eventually to purchase a beachfront Home to live in year round. Little hesitant to go caribbean side because of the hurricanes. Up for anything, preferably 2+ bed, 2+ bath with swimmable water! $250,000-$300,000 Budget. Which coast do you recommend to start my search ? And what areas are better, and what particular beach towns ? A lot of coast out there!!?! Thanks for any suggestions!.... Carpe Diem !


I like Cozumel!
I know it's the caribbean, but then again...IT'S THE CARIBBEAN!!!

I like it much better than Cancun ( too expensive, too touristic)


----------



## chicois8

There are homes in the residential section of Rincon de Guayabitos, Nayarit that fits your price range..


----------



## makaloco

Keep in mind that there are hurricanes on the Pacific coast, too!


----------



## mickisue1

makaloco said:


> Keep in mind that there are hurricanes on the Pacific coast, too!


...and that on both coasts, the summers are HOT and HUMID.

Dripping wet, "Do I really have to get out of this hamaca?" hot and humid.


----------



## makaloco

mickisue1 said:


> ...and that on both coasts, the summers are HOT and HUMID.
> Dripping wet, "Do I really have to get out of this hamaca?" hot and humid.


True at times, but RockyMtnHigh specified "swimmable water", Mother Nature's remedy! People either love the coast, or they don't. I wouldn't have considered an inland location, either.


----------



## Longford

With your budget, you will be able to find a nice home. I prefer the Pacific Coast of Mexico, and on that side of the country there are many possibilities as where to locate ... starting as far south as Huatulco and then up the Coast to Mazatlan have a look at: Huatulco, Puerto Escondido, Acapulco, Zihuatanejo, Manzanillo, Puerto Vallarta, Mazatlan, then maybe the Guaymas area of Sonora.


----------



## Hound Dog

Anyplace one goes on the coast of Mexico will be hot and humid most of the year except in the coastal zone around Ensenada north to the California line where cold ocean currents bring cool weather and fog. Mickisue1´s comment about both coasts is a little off as there are three coasts in Mexico - all except Northern Baja prone to hurricanes. Now, we are high plateau people living at Lake Chapala and in the Chiapas Highlands but I would suggest the Gulf Coast somewhere between Celestun and Isla Holbox, Yucatan if coastal living is what you seek. The Gulf in that area is normally quite placid and, while not as crystal clear as the nearby Caribbean, a fine place to swim in aquamarine waters. The price you indicate should get you a nice home there and, if you stay between Celestun and Dzilam de Bravo, you will be fairly close to Mérida with its urban pleasures. 

On the Pacific Coast I would suggest the Bays at Huatulco or places near there.

Good luck.

NOTE: Since you state you live at Punta de Mita; there are worse places to settle if you have the money.


----------



## tepetapan

mickisue1 said:


> ...and that on both coasts, the summers are HOT and HUMID.
> 
> Dripping wet, "Do I really have to get out of this hamaca?" hot and humid.


since you do not live in Mexico, this opinion must come from the expats who love waking up in a 40F bedroom, in the mountains, and claim the best weather in the World.
get out a bit and try things out, it might be a surprise that our weather is far better than living in the cold mountains of Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde

tepetapan said:


> since you do not live in Mexico, this opinion must come from the expats who love waking up in a 40F bedroom, in the mountains, and claim the best weather in the World.
> get out a bit and try things out, it might be a surprise that our weather is far better than living in the cold mountains of Mexico.


That's a matter of personal preference and your body's metabolism. I live in the cool/warm Mexican highlands because I'm more comfortable and energetic in that kind of environment. Hot and humid weather makes me miserable. Obviously, that's not true for you!


----------



## tepetapan

Isla Verde said:


> That's a matter of personal preference and your body's metabolism. I live in the cool/warm Mexican highlands because I'm more comfortable and energetic in that kind of environment. Hot and humid weather makes me miserable. Obviously, that's not true for you!


If you have lived anywhere else than the highland , I do not know. I do understand you do live in Mexico so in that part you have an independent opinion. I also understand that many expats wear long underwear in their home during the winter months, bizarre in my book.


----------



## Isla Verde

tepetapan said:


> If you have lived anywhere else than the highland , I do not know. I do understand you do live in Mexico so in that part you have an independent opinion. I also understand that many expats wear long underwear in their home during the winter months, bizarre in my book.


Listen, you like living in hot climates and I don't. It's a matter of choice. No need to argue about it because there is no right answer to the question of what kind of climate you feel most comfortable in.


----------



## tepetapan

Isla Verde said:


> Listen, you like living in hot climates and I don't. It's a matter of choice. No need to argue about it because there is no right answer to the question of what kind of climate you feel most comfortable in.


 yes Teacher.(now I have the last word!)


----------



## Isla Verde

tepetapan said:


> yes Teacher.(now I have the last word!)


Indeed!


----------



## chicois8

Lol!


----------



## mickisue1

FWIW, one doesn't have to live in an area in the heat and humidity to have spent time there. 

I am not a fan of cold winters, but cold is as cold does--40F is balmy when you have lived through years of nearly -30F winters, along with the 95-100F and humid stretches in the summer.


----------



## tepetapan

mickisue1 said:


> FWIW, one doesn't have to live in an area in the heat and humidity to have spent time there.
> 
> I am not a fan of cold winters, but cold is as cold does--40F is balmy when you have lived through years of nearly -30F winters, along with the 95-100F and humid stretches in the summer.


 Well one should have some experiance in a subject before giving advice. and about cold weather....
Write me a book. I lived 40 + years in Chicago. Anyone who thinks 40F is good enough is willing to accept good enough. My coldest Working Outdoors was minus 42F, young, dumb and full of.......youth. Come on down and live for awhile. Live the life, walk the walk. end of post......pero....
I just got the last word but with an average of 142 posts per month, that will not last long, right teacher?


----------



## Hound Dog

_


tepetapan said:



If you have lived anywhere else than the highland , I do not know. I do understand you do live in Mexico so in that part you have an independent opinion. I also understand that many expats wear long underwear in their home during the winter months, bizarre in my book.

Click to expand...

_That business about people wearing long underwear in their homes durng the winter months is a sly little joke hereabouts. Actually, the problem is that many homes in the Mexican Highlands do not have heat and these homes get damned cold in the winter months but. we expats, not being total idiots, put in propane wall heaters and have large, efficient fireplaces so, as a consequence chase each other about naked duing the winter months without longjohns warmed solely by good tequila and pleasing sex. In years of living in Highland Chiapas where people generally do not have heat in their homes, I have never figured out this propensity of locals to freeze their asses off in the winter but I will not join that clique of ignorant goobers and must at all times be warm.


----------



## tepetapan

Hound Dog said:


> That business about people wearing long underwear in their homes durng the winter months is a sly little joke hereabouts. Actually, the problem is that many homes in the Mexican Highlands do not have heat and these homes get damned cold in the winter months but. we expats, not being total idiots, put in propane wall heaters and have large, efficient fireplaces so, as a consequence chase each other about naked duing the winter months without longjohns warmed solely by good tequila and pleasing sex. In years of living in Highland Chiapas where people generally do not have heat in their homes, I have never figured out this propensity of locals to freeze their asses off in the winter but I will not join that clique of ignorant goobers and must at all times be warm.


 Sorry Dog, that was not a joke, but facts told to me from people who live in the mountains of mexico. Color it as you may, the fact is there is no central heating and it is freakin cold up in the hills. Cold
in Oaxaca, cold in Guadalajara, cold up in the mountains. It is what it is, deny as you wish but the facts are on the internet. COLD. Can you name a tequila that makes you warm at 7 am in the morning? Ignorant goobers buy property and freeze or wear long underwear or just keep moving on some one else´s dime.


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=tepetapan;1204141]Sorry Dog, that was not a joke, but facts told to me from people who live in the mountains of mexico. Color it as you may, the fact is there is no central heating and it is freakin cold up in the hills. Cold
in Oaxaca, cold in Guadalajara, cold up in the mountains. It is what it is, deny as you wish but the facts are on the internet. COLD. Can you name a tequila that makes you warm at 7 am in the morning? Ignorant goobers buy property and freeze or wear long underwear or just keep moving on some one else´s dime.[/QUOTE]_

Well, Tepetapan:


Prehaps you missread my post. It is indeeed fairly cold in the Mexican Highlands but most Mexican locals do not have heat. Our homes, whether at Lake Chapala at 5,000 feet or San Cristóbal at 7,000 feet, are heated with propane wall heaters and huge, efficient fieplaces which we gnnerously use in the wintertime. Perhaps you should read ressponses with more care.


----------



## AlanMexicali

We have a mini split with a heat pump in our bedroom. The rest of the house in Jan. and Feb. is cold/cool at night here. We both wear long johns. We don´t have propane heaters but some people do. We went to the theater at Christmas during a cold snap. It was freezing inside. Most places still do not have heat. I noticed OXXXOs and a few large stores do have heat pumps lately. Scarfs are in style and I have 1/2 dozen now. Gloves also.

Most houses we visit in those cold snaps we just wear our jackets, sweaters and scarfs and of course our long johns. Not all days are cold, in fact most days are nice. It is the nights, even a few times a year it gets down to 2 C but normally about 6 to 8C, not so bad. I would not change living here for a minor reason like a few cold snaps a year. One Christmas it was rather warm.

The brick they use here keeps our house fairly cold but also fairly cool in summer. It takes a long time for our house to adjust to the outside temperature with the dual pane windows we have. Having the house in the sun really warms up the front rooms all year long. 

Houses in complete shade in winter seem colder especially if the windows are old and the vent type common here and with doors that are poorly sealed etc. even with space heaters going, not common here though. I have one sister in law who has a fireplace but do see houses with chimneys around.


----------



## citlali

Yes houses can be really cold , we just about froze in Puebla while visiting friends there in January. They had no heat of any kind and it is very unpleasant in my opinion.


----------



## Isla Verde

Even in the depths of winter, it doesn't get that cold in Mexico City during the short winter season. It's always pleasant during daylight hours, and at night I occasionally turn on my R2-D2 electric space heater when the temperatures fall to maybe 40º F.


----------



## maesonna

What I like about the climate in Mexico City is that it’s seasonally self-correcting. By that, I mean that while we do have those 4ºC mornings for a short while in the winter, it’s the dry season, so it’s almost invariably cloudless and with the bright sunshine, it warms up nicely during the day. We don’t feel the need for a heater.

The same principle works in reverse in spring-summer: just as it’s heating up, the rains start, so June-July-August are comfortably moderate instead of hot.


----------



## vantexan

I've walked to work, about .7 miles, in -70F windchill. I've slept in my truck with a good wool blanket in 10F cold. I've also lived in, and worked outside in Central Florida, Southern Miss, East Texas, the Rio Grande Valley, and Bullhead City, AZ. One can get used to almost anything. Growing up in Florida we lived without a/c, and wore coats in low 60F weather. And as a young man often ran 4 miles in 95F+ daytime heat. If you are in an area that is warm to hot all the time you'll probably think 40F is horrible because you really feel it. A North Dakotan would laugh at that. The great thing is that Mexico's varied topography allows us to try a number of places and decide what works for us.


----------



## makaloco

Amen to that! In La Paz winters, Mexican residents are in boots and jackets ("North Pole gear", as a friend puts it), while tourists roam in sandals and tank tops. I grew up in Ohio, but having lived in hot climates for most of my adult life, I'm much more sensitive to cold now and less so to heat. This is my 7th summer in La Paz without AC. I still like cool (even 40º) weather when sleeping though.


----------



## ehw23

tepetapan said:


> Well one should have some experiance in a subject before giving advice. and about cold weather....
> Write me a book. I lived 40 + years in Chicago. Anyone who thinks 40F is good enough is willing to accept good enough. My coldest Working Outdoors was minus 42F, young, dumb and full of.......youth. Come on down and live for awhile. Live the life, walk the walk. end of post......pero....
> I just got the last word but with an average of 142 posts per month, that will not last long, right teacher?


Hey...im gonna already tell you that you are outnumbered on here for the most part. I know you prob dont care (as i dont either) but it will get political at times.


And I thought I was the only one who got yelled at for punctuation and calling people 'dude' in spanish. haha....i love to chit chat and have a good time with these forum folk... gives me something to do while i lavish it up in San Pedro (the wealthiest municipality in latin america. Oh wait...i only work there! wait..i dont work at all! ...and im poor....crap! Are we giving to the poor here in mexico people...are we?! I sure hope so

Cmon people..get back to your timeshares and turn on the clima because you couldnt imagine life without it 

oh yea..to the OP......MY VOTE IS FOR THE PACIFIC COAST


----------



## AlanMexicali

citlali said:


> Yes houses can be really cold , we just about froze in Puebla while visiting friends there in January. They had no heat of any kind and it is very unpleasant in my opinion.


I think if people want to heat their house they would use a portable propane heater, my father in law has 2 but rarely uses them. But people do not use electric space heaters here because if they do the electric bill goes over the 3000 KWH limit they will go into the DAC rates, 3, which is very expensive. 

Even people with extra money are obsessed with saving electricity and staying out of the DAC. 

It is a real fact, even if money is no object for things like weddings, birthday parties, quinceañeras, and anniversaries, it is very well discussed that "wasting" money to keep warm is considered arrogant. 

So that being a sort of the status quo I find it hypocritical that a working class family will have a wedding that costs maybe $200,000 pesos for their child and appears to be equal in all ways, except for the attendees, to an upper middle class wedding and people do not think that is arrogant and possibly pretentious.

Also when seeing their adult kid that married when over 25 getting a free house in upper middle class families here also seems a bit too much.

So be it.


----------



## citlali

Yes I know all about the DAC although we are not on it. WHen we want to sit at the computer or read without a heavy jacket we just turn on the propane heaters, if that is arrogant be it... I do not spend lots of manuey on parties , I would rather be comfortable on a daily basis than have a big party, it is all a question of priorities.
The problem where we live is that the houses get cold and humid when not heated and it feels colder than it really is, in a dryer climate, a little sun can wipe out the uncomfortable feeling very quickly but not in a wet climate.

Although you cannot compare the cold in Mexico with the cold from northern places, northern place have heated houses actually way too hot for my taste In Mexico you will feel nice in the sun outside and be uncomfortable in the houses especially the ones in the shade
If I am active in the house I do not need heat but if I am sitting down I do.

I have never been so cold in my life as I was a few winters ago in Toluca with no heat and no hot water...no thanks I used to go and work in Alaska and I was warmer there..


By the way I was visiting women in the highlands during a cold spell and none of the women wore anything over their huipils and they would sit on the patio outside , in the sun, weaving and embroidering, they were all sitting in a circle around a brazier loaded with chacoals , heating their feet. So some people use heat but in a different way we do..


----------



## tepetapan

ehw23 said:


> Hey...im gonna already tell you that you are outnumbered on here for the most part. I know you prob dont care (as i dont either) but it will get political at times.
> 
> 
> And I thought I was the only one who got yelled at for punctuation and calling people 'dude' in spanish. haha....i love to chit chat and have a good time with these forum folk... gives me something to do while i lavish it up in San Pedro (the wealthiest municipality in latin america. Oh wait...i only work there! wait..i dont work at all! ...and im poor....crap! Are we giving to the poor here in mexico people...are we?! I sure hope so
> 
> Cmon people..get back to your timeshares and turn on the clima because you couldnt imagine life without it
> 
> oh yea..to the OP......MY VOTE IS FOR THE PACIFIC COAST


 I really don´t care where people live, that is not the point.From all the ****** hang outs in the mountains I see the same thing,"Oh! it is too hot and too humid, live with me in the mountains! " 
So when someone calls them out , like I do on a fairly regular basis, I´m the bad guy. It is just a numbers thing, lots bought into the "Eternal Spring" mindset. I know people who live in those areas and no heat, wearing long underwear in the home and moving the portable heater to the bathroom to take a shower is normal. If you like living like that, fine. But man up and admit that it is what it is instead of attacking the messenger. A few did and good for them.
.It is not too hot and too humid on the coasts, I used my AC a total of 4 times this year, always at night for 3 or so hours. And I threw away my long underwear 11 years ago when I moved to Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde

tepetapan said:


> I really don´t care where people live, that is not the point.From all the ****** hang outs in the mountains I see the same thing,"Oh! it is too hot and too humid, live with me in the mountains! "
> So when someone calls them out , like I do on a fairly regular basis, I´m the bad guy. It is just a numbers thing, lots bought into the "Eternal Spring" mindset. I know people who live in those areas and no heat, wearing long underwear in the home and moving the portable heater to the bathroom to take a shower is normal. If you like living like that, fine. But man up and admit that it is what it is instead of attacking the messenger. A few did and good for them.
> .It is not too hot and too humid on the coasts, I used my AC a total of 4 times this year, always at night for 3 or so hours. And I threw away my long underwear 11 years ago when I moved to Mexico.


I wouldn't dream of telling you that you should live in the mountains if you are comfortable living where you do. But to say "It is not too hot and humid on the coasts" is true for you, but not for me. I am happy living in Mexico City (after spending most of my life on the East Coast of the US and suffering through itssweltering summers, I am thrilled not to need AC any more. But that's just me ...


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=tepetapan;1204961]I really don´t care where people live, that is not the point.From all the ****** hang outs in the mountains I see the same thing,"Oh! it is too hot and too humid, live with me in the mountains! " 
So when someone calls them out , like I do on a fairly regular basis, I´m the bad guy. It is just a numbers thing, lots bought into the "Eternal Spring" mindset. I know people who live in those areas and no heat, wearing long underwear in the home and moving the portable heater to the bathroom to take a shower is normal. If you like living like that, fine. But man up and admit that it is what it is instead of attacking the messenger. A few did and good for them.
.It is not too hot and too humid on the coasts, I used my AC a total of 4 times this year, always at night for 3 or so hours. And I threw away my long underwear 11 years ago when I moved to Mexico.[/QUOTE]_

One thing is for sure - no "eternal spring" problem in Catemaco. All the negatives associated with being in a small burg near the Veracruz beaches, summers depressingly hot and humid without being on the beach with its seabreezes when the inland area is overwhelmed with heat and humidity. , Winters sometimes subject to cold and clammy "nortes" . No need for long underwear there but, unless you are tepetapan, turn on the A/C in April and turn it off in November .


----------



## tepetapan

Hound Dog said:


> [_QUOTE=tepetapan;1204961]._




One thing is for sure - no "eternal spring" problem in Catemaco. All the negatives associated with being in a small burg near the Veracruz beaches, summers depressingly hot and humid without being on the beach with its seabreezes when the inland area is overwhelmed with heat and humidity. , Winters sometimes subject to cold and clammy "nortes" . No need for long underwear there but, unless you are tepetapan, turn on the A/C in April and turn it off in November .[/QUOTE]

...
You have never spent a single night in Catemaco, Dog. You have no idea how beautiful the weather is here and likely never will. Stating opinions on a subject you have no knowledge of makes you look bad.


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=tepetapan;1205138]_

One thing is for sure - no "eternal spring" problem in Catemaco. All the negatives associated with being in a small burg near the Veracruz beaches, summers depressingly hot and humid without being on the beach with its seabreezes when the inland area is overwhelmed with heat and humidity. , Winters sometimes subject to cold and clammy "nortes" . No need for long underwear there but, unless you are tepetapan, turn on the A/C in April and turn it off in November .[/QUOTE]

...
You have never spent a single night in Catemaco, Dog. You have no idea how beautiful the weather is here and likely never will. Stating opinions on a subject you have no knowledge of makes you look bad.[/QUOTE][/I]

I remind all the readers to go back into this thread and re-acquaint yourselves with tepetapan´s disparaging remarks about the Mexican Highlands which those residing therein have dubbed as the equivalent of living in lands of "eternal spring"" . It was his disdainful remarks that prompted my rebuttal regarding the climate in the somewhat forlorn and poverty stricken town of Catemaco. I did not start this but his remarks called for clarification in my opinion.

Since I drive between Orizaba and San Cristóbal several times a year - usually with the air conditioning on full blast to avoid fainting from the heat and humidity until I commence driving up to the salubrious climate of my home at 7,000 feet- - I have some idea of what the climate in that region holds in store for people who might venture to live there. The highlands at between 5,000 and 6,500 feet have a far superior climate for most people seeking a moderate climate in the tropics. The climate at sea level in Veracruz State is for people who like heat, humidity and, in the winter, cold fronts from the north. Dawg, having grown up on the Alabama Gulf Coast has had enough of that, thank you. 

tepetapan is right - I´ve never spent a night in Catemaco and never will. It´s not a bad little burg but When I pass near there or through there (on occasion) I am on my way from overnighting in Orizaba or Fortin de Las Flores with my destination being my home in San Cristóbal de Las Casas in the highlands which is close enough to Catemaco to make my continued journey practical. in the same day. If I were to stop in that area and spend the night, it would be in San Andres Tuxtla. Acayican or Minatitlan but I have never felt the need to stop in any of those places either.

Actually, we are fortunate to live in a country where we can choose our climate according to our wishes unless, of course, we are seeking arctic winters. It´s a good thing we all don´t want to congregate in the same place, isn´t it? To each his own.


----------



## ehw23

I actually think Torreon has the best weather..in the world!

And its SO nice there!!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## TundraGreen

ehw23 said:


> I actually think Torreon has the best weather..in the world!
> 
> And its SO nice there!!!! :fingerscrossed:


There is no there there.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> There is no there there.


That's what I say about Levittown, the ur-suburb of Philadelphia, where I grew up and from which I fled many years ago.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> That's what I say about Levittown, the ur-suburb of Philadelphia, where I grew up and from which I fled many years ago.


I spent a weekend in Torreon once. It was not really long enough to judge a place, but my earlier comment reflects my initial reaction.


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=TundraGreen;1205310]There is no there there.[/QUOTE] (speaking of Torreon)_

Well, TG, I must remind you that that is Gertrude Stein´s comment about Oakland, California and, as an ex-Oakland boy, (1970 to about 1973) I must defend Oakland´s title to the "no there there" description. Actually, as with Torreon (I´m sure), the town can be quite charming and a very pleasant, tree-lined place to live for middle-class folks wishing to live in an urban center and finding San Francisco across the bay cold and expensive. As an Alabama boy growing up in the 1940s and 50s, I was constantly informed that that state was the worst place _on the planet _but I always liked the place ´cause Mama was there and we had a big ole oak tree, several pecan trees, lots of Azaleas, fine BBQ, pecan pies and Tennessee Sipping Whisky.


----------



## mickisue1

Isla--no wonder you love the "big city."

You grew up in the first suburb. We were quick to imitate, here in the frozen midwest. The city of Cottage Grove started out as Thompson Grove, named after the builder of the cooky cutter houses that rose in the old cornfields.

I remember, back in grade school, a classmate who'd moved to our (first tier) suburb from another, newer one, telling us that she'd started crying one day on the way home from school. All the houses on her block looked so much alike, and she couldn't remember her house number, and was lost.


----------



## Isla Verde

mickisue1 said:


> Isla--no wonder you love the "big city."
> 
> You grew up in the first suburb. We were quick to imitate, here in the frozen midwest. The city of Cottage Grove started out as Thompson Grove, named after the builder of the cooky cutter houses that rose in the old cornfields.
> 
> I remember, back in grade school, a classmate who'd moved to our (first tier) suburb from another, newer one, telling us that she'd started crying one day on the way home from school. All the houses on her block looked so much alike, and she couldn't remember her house number, and was lost.


You've got it, mickisue. Since leaving Levittown, I've sought out larger and larger cities to live in: Milwaukee, Boston, London (for a summer), Barcelona, back to Philly, New York City, Madrid, and now The Big DF! Actually, Levittown, PA, was number two, the first Levittown being the one on Long Island. It really is a place without a heart, though it did give my parents the chance to own their own house with a bit of lawn in front and in back, a real step up from the small one they were renting in Philly. On our block the houses were almost completely the same, except for the color - ours was *pink*, so I never got lost, like your classmate once did, _pobrecita_!


----------



## chicois8

Isla Verde said:


> You've got it, mickisue. Since leaving Levittown, I've sought out larger and larger cities to live in: Milwaukee, Boston, London (for a summer), Barcelona, back to Philly, New York City, Madrid, and now The Big DF! Actually, Levittown, PA, was number two, the first Levittown being the one on Long Island. It really is a place without a heart, though it did give my parents the chance to own their own house with a bit of lawn in front and in back, a real step up from the small one they were renting in Philly. On our block the houses were almost completely the same, except for the color - ours was *pink*, so I never got lost, like your classmate once did, _pobrecita_!



So when you leaving for Tokyo ???????


----------



## Isla Verde

chicois8 said:


> So when you leaving for Tokyo ???????


Cute. I think that Mexico City will be the last stop on my search for a megalopolis to call home  .


----------



## Guategringo

Isla, 
of all the places which one was your favorite, which one felt the most like you were at home, which one did you enjoy the least and if you could do it all AGAIN what one different destination would you choose to live in?


----------



## Isla Verde

Guategringo said:


> Isla,
> of all the places which one was your favorite, which one felt the most like you were at home, which one did you enjoy the least and if you could do it all AGAIN what one different destination would you choose to live in?


It's getting late, and I have to get up early (early, for me, that is) tomorrow to go to a class at the Museo de Antropología, so for now I just have time to say that my heart lies in NYC!


----------



## ehw23

NYC is def #1 on my list


----------



## lanning97

RockyMtnHigh said:


> Going on an 8 month trip to get a feel for a couple beach towns, eventually to purchase a beachfront Home to live in year round. Little hesitant to go caribbean side because of the hurricanes. Up for anything, preferably 2+ bed, 2+ bath with swimmable water! $250,000-$300,000 Budget. Which coast do you recommend to start my search ? And what areas are better, and what particular beach towns ? A lot of coast out there!!?! Thanks for any suggestions!.... Carpe Diem !


Tough choice. Of course the right coast is amazing with the water but you are correct about hurricanes. Scary when you own real estate. We love the right coast but picked the left because of travel time to where our kids are and the safety of Bahia de Banderas and natural disasters. 
We are in Nuevo Vallarta, Villa Magna Condos to be exact. We have owned for 5 years and are just now moving there full time. The water anywhere is subject to all the things that even go on in the US sofas no issues and we surf,kayak,swim,and fish out there. PV is nice because the whole Bay Area is treated water so even though most people still use bottled water we don't and never have in our 5 years and have never had an issue. A lot has to do with how ferrel or not you want to be. PV and Nuevo are like living as close as you can to a US way of life things we have in the US that make us feel at home, Costco, Home Depot , etc. from PV area you can come and go cheaply as the airport there has all the airlines. To the north about 30 minutes is a great town Sayulita much different, the small town village feel. So you can get all those different looks and still be close to a large town with all the supplies you need. We bought and you can still purchase 2 bed/bath for around 300k on the water so still fairly inexpensive. 
Good Luck!


----------

